# Soup recipes



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I`d love some really yummy soup recipes I could can before cold weather sets in. Actually I'd love any quick meals that wont take up space in the freezer. Other than pickles and jam what can I can?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

For canning, I'm a big fan of butternut/ginger soup, and split pea with country ham soup. Those are my favorites.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is a link to a black bean soup recipe that I successfully home canned and posted online. It can be made as a single stove top recipe to try or as an 'assembly line' canned recipe. 

http://www.food.com/recipe/home-canned-or-stove-top-black-bean-soup-365370


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

I had the same idea as you, can easy meals for later as my husband and I are both teachers we get really busy during the fall but not so much in the summer. 

We have canned chicken (plain) for using later in enchiladas, pot pie, salad, BBQ, etc...

Ham and beans (we had leftover ham from 4th of July)... Did both sweet kind and savory kind with all different beans (our experiment)

I plan on canning lentils...I cannot remember the name, but Indian style with curry

I would also like to can some beef stew.

We canned honey spice peaches to use with yogurt and groats.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

This is more of a meal that I wouldn't call soup, hence my odd name for it. Of course at the time I was using commercially canned sauce and tomatoes, etc. so substitute with home grown/made stuff if possible

SPICY CHICKEN SOUP CHILI

Double recipe for 8 wide mouth pints

2 8 oz. cans tomato sauce
2 28 oz. cans diced or chopped tomatoes
2 cans corn, drained
2-3 cups chicken pieces, cooked, no bone
2 cans kidney beans, mostly drained
Several shakes of Mexican seasoning

15# pressure, pints 75 minutes

Of course this is just pretty quick to make "from scratch", but I always liked having it all done.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

I can several meals and lots of meats. (using a pressure canner, of course)
I do meatballs in tomato sauce for meatball sandwiches or spaghetti, or just a quick lunch out of the jar
I do meatballs in beef broth for other things
I do beef chunks to use in stroganoff or BBQ beef sandwiches
I can French Dip beef for sandwiches
I can a Mexican beef for taco salads and burritos
I can ground beef to use for quick tacos or whatever
I can 3 kinds of stew, beef, lamb and venison
I can chicken to use in casseroles, salads, sandwiches or quesadillas
and I can lots of soups. 
Here is an easy one:

Chicken Tortilla Soup

1 cooked chicken
3 qts chicken broth
2 cloves garlic cloves
1 qt. mexican style tomatoes
1 stalk celery
3 green onions
1 can white beans
**1/2 cup uncooked rice
1 can corn
1 can green chilis
1/2 tsp each cumin, pepper
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
1/4 cup chopped cilantro
1/4 cup salsa

Combine all ingredients in large stock pot simmer until rice is done.
***If canning, omit rice and add when reheating soup. Simmer 20 min
To can, fill jars 1/2 to 2/3 full with slotted spoon, then fill to recommended level with broth. Process 90 minutes for quarts


----------

